# Subscribe to forum



## maxy (Mar 10, 2012)

I know this is gunna make me sound really thick but can you subscribe to forums and not just thread using the site and not the app?
Iv done it with the android app but cant find a way to do it using a desktop browser.
Iv tried looking but couldnt find any faq's or topics about this.
Thanks


----------



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never found a way to subscribe to a whole forum.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Oops


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Long-press a forum in Tapatalk. You can subscribe that way. Not entirely sure about on the site though.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Subscribing on this site seems weird. When I post in a thread I wish there was a way to get email replies when someone posts back. I find that I can do that in several other forums that I belong but have problems doing it on the site?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

thetaman said:


> Subscribing on this site seems weird. When I post in a thread I wish there was a way to get email replies when someone posts back. I find that I can do that in several other forums that I belong but have problems doing it on the site?


1) At the bottom right, hit "*More Reply Options*" when you reply in a thread...

2) Then on the right you'll see a box that you can tick that says, "*Follow this topic*?"

3) ???

4) Profit!!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

maxy said:


> I know this is gunna make me sound really thick but can you subscribe to forums and not just thread using the site and not the app?
> Iv done it with the android app but cant find a way to do it using a desktop browser.
> Iv tried looking but couldnt find any faq's or topics about this.
> Thanks


On the forum page you'd like to subscribe to:

1) Upper right of the page under the search box is a button that says, "*Follow This Forum*".

2) Select your options in the pop-up and click "*Follow This Forum*".

3) ???

4) Profit!!


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> 1) At the bottom right, hit "*More Reply Options*" when you reply in a thread...
> 
> 2) Then on the right you'll see a box that you can tick that says, "*Follow this topic*?"
> 
> ...


Thanks, figured that out. Is the notifications in the forum when a thread is updated the only option or can I get a thread to email when it's updated? Preferably once a day, but didn't know if it was even an option to have emails sent at all?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

thetaman said:


> Thanks, figured that out. Is the notifications in the forum when a thread is updated the only option or can I get a thread to email when it's updated? Preferably once a day, but didn't know if it was even an option to have emails sent at all?


I think it is immediate. I guess you'll find out in a minute or so.


----------



## maxy (Mar 10, 2012)

ScottyBrown said:


> On the forum page you'd like to subscribe to:
> 
> 1) Upper right of the page under the search box is a button that says, "*Follow This Forum*".
> 
> ...


Im not getting a "*Follow This Forum*" button under my search bar. I get one for individual threads but i wanted to subscribe's to a whole forum (such as Android Applications)


----------

